# Mr Aqua 2.5 Blue Velvet/Tangerine Tiger tank



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

what do you have in your planted hang on back filter?


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

Soup12 said:


> what do you have in your planted hang on back filter?


Spider plants and java moss


----------



## Jay Wee (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice thai buddha statue.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Do you have any pics of the BVs?


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Do you have any pics of the BVs?


I only have an iPhone camera, but yes...


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

another shrimp pic...


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

I got some baby blue velvets wandering around now!


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Ahhh, I have a Mr. Aqua 5.2 gallon Blue Velvet tank! Fine minds and all that!


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

Alaskan Fishface said:


> Ahhh, I have a Mr. Aqua 5.2 gallon Blue Velvet tank! Fine minds and all that!


Cool tanks!

Here's a pic of another one of my females. I can't really get a good pic of the babies...I have only seen one at a time, but the color has been different so I know there are at least two!:thumbsup:


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

had to change the light because my grow bulb burnt out my walmart desk lamp. 

I have seen at least 4 shrimplets and I have 3 berried females now!

I also added a zebra nerite


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's a pic of one of the first batch of babies. Second set of shrimplets were born last night!


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

more babies! and my spider plant is really growing!


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

*feeding time*

feeding time


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

Added ten tangerine tigers to this tank. The orange really shows in contrast with the green moss and the bluevelvets!


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

*Photos*

sorry I only have iphone camera so the pics aren't great, but you can see whats going on.


----------



## Beardie (Sep 8, 2013)

What bulb are you using?


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice TT's and tank! Can I ask what your gh and kh is? Just wondering :icon_smil


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

austin.b said:


> Nice TT's and tank! Can I ask what your gh and kh is? Just wondering :icon_smil


IDK haven't checked. I know..... the horror!

I ordered a GH/KH test kit so maybe next week I can tell you.

No water changes only top offs and I use purigen in the HOB that really seems to help the water stay clean.


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

blue1delta said:


> IDK haven't checked. I know..... the horror!
> 
> I ordered a GH/KH test kit so maybe next week I can tell you.
> 
> No water changes only top offs and I use purigen in the HOB that really seems to help the water stay clean.


ooo ok, sounds good! How are the tigers doing?


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

austin.b said:


> ooo ok, sounds good! How are the tigers doing?


They're good. Still growing not big enough for breeding yet.

Tested GH is 5 KH is 6.
Is that o.k for blue velvets and tangerine tigers?
My other tank is KH 4 GH 6 with blue velvets, green baulbuti, and blue bees


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

I always see the -5 gallon nano's with shrimp and I think that people are very brave to do that. It's gorgeous and so are your shrimp.


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

Your gh is good, but I do think your kh is a smidge high. However, ive read that once they have acclimated to your water conditions, they will pretty much thrive. :icon_smil


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

austin.b said:


> Your gh should is good, but I do think your kh is a smidge high. However, ive read that once they have acclimated to your water conditions, they will pretty much thrive. :icon_smil


KH was my concern after getting readings from both tanks. How do you lower KH?


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

blue1delta said:


> KH was my concern after getting readings from both tanks. How do you lower KH?


I apologize for the late response, but I believe there are two ways.

The first is to use RO water and a gH and kH booster. There are many brands to choose from. This is what people do when caring for the more sensitive shrimp. 

Check this out>>> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=185722 <<< it might serve some insight 

The second is to use RO water, but to mix tap water in to get the desired levels. This is what most people do, as it is cost effective, Unlike the gH/kH boosters. 

However, I do believe that stability is more important when it comes to shrimp. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but your kH isn't completely redonkulous so I honestly would worry much.


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

How is the tank coming along?


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

Still going. I usually see six or seven TTs grazing and one or two BVs out. I have a couple of pieces of cholla wood covered with drift wood and moss and they hide there a lot. I see molts and have not seen any deaths. The older BV female had a ton of eggs but dropped them within a day. None of the TT's seem large enough to see saddles. In this tank the shrimp do not mob the food like in my 17 g. There is a lot of algae in this tank that they seem to prefer so I'm going to hold off on feeding a couple days and then feed less frequently.

I made a video of my other tank at feeding time check it out! the link is in my signature for the 17.4 Mr. Aqua


----------

